# Bug - Member Map



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 Jul 2010)

Get the permission error when clicking on this

PS What is it anyway?


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Get the permission error when clicking on this
> 
> PS What is it anyway?



Oh its not just me who gets that


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

I still need to fully configure the map.

It allows you to put a location marker on, so we can see where everyone is.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

